# The Baume And Mercier "speedsonic"



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The Omega Speedsonic (which everyone knows) uses a Cal. 1255....but this movement is actually a re-badged ESA 9210 and several other watch makers also used this chrono tuning fork movement. The well known ones are Omega, Longines and Certina...but Baume and Mercier also used this movement although compared to the other three, the B&M version is rarely seen. B&M called theirs the "Tronosonioc Chrono".

So when one came up on eBay 7 weeks ago, I put a bid in and won . When it arrived, I sort of wish I hadn't . The crystal was badly broken, one pusher was broken, the pendant tube was broken, sub-dial hands were brass coloured, and main hands badly touched up with white paint...and less said about the movement, the better. Can't really blame the Seller, they said it wasn't working and posted good photos, but in my excitement ( ), I glossed over the photos and placed my bid.

Two of the Seller's photos:



















Although the case etc was a disappointment (it was worse than it looks in the photo above!), I wasn't too concerned about the movement as I had a spare NOS ESA 9210 waiting for a project...and this B&M was the ideal project for it, so just swopped out the wrecked movement for the new one.

But the chrono pusher and crystal were a problem since Cousins list nothing for this B&M chrono case. The Omega Speedsonic pusher is sold as a complete assembly consisting of the pusher, spring, threaded screw, and pusher body that screws into the case. It was the pusher body that had snapped off in the case and left the thread part behind :wallbash: .

First job was to ream out as much of the broken pusher body threaded part from the case as possible...without damaging the case thread. In fact, being brass, this wasn't too difficult. But where to get a B&M Tronosonic Chrono pusher assembly? It did look very similar to the Omega Speedsonic one, so I took a risk and bought the Omega version....and perfect fit; screwed into the case no problem at all. Just had to make a minor length adjustment to the threaded retaining screw (last photo below):




























[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That was the broken pusher sorted, but onto to the crystal.... Similar issues really. These crystals come with the printed chapter ring (they act as the tension ring) but no hope of finding a new B&M Tronosonic Chrono crystal. The B&M printed ring was not too bad but did show a little corrosion in placed and it was quite dull but I decided to re-use it and a buy a generic crystal to suit. Quickly realized that this was not going to work due to the width & depth of these crystals --- there was no suitable generic crystal.

Again, it looked very similar to the Omega Speedsonic one. Bit the bullet, paid my Â£50 (ough!) for the Speedsonic one...and it was a perfect fit in this B&M case. So do I use the new Omega tachy ring or the old B&M one? There were some slight differences to the wording, but decided to go for the new Omega one.

Old B&M tachy ring:










Compared to Omega Speedsonic one (the one below is blue, but I purchased black).










The two main differences are B&M use the wording "Kmh" and Omega have "Tachymetre", plus the orientation of the numbering. Still, I think it is close enough.

The case was covered in scratches and some quite deep dings...both on the polished and brushed surfaces. I decided there was nothing for it; I'd have to polish all areas. Having polished it, it looked to blingy, so decided to re-apply the brushing to the correct area --- it's clearly not perfect, but for hand brushing, I'm pretty pleased with the results.

Finally, did something about the hands!




























[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The B&M looks and feels alot smaller than the Speedsonic...and it does measures smaller but only by 1mm across the width.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Excellent job , looks amazing. I like the dial better than the Omega , love the white subdials and the red chrono hand.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Paul, what a lovely watch and an amazing job you have done to restore it! A great example of how an interesting and historically significant watch can be saved by the application of skill and patience.

This is why Paul is our go to guy for all the forum's hummer needs!

Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## graybum (Nov 24, 2011)

Both damn fine looking watches Paul, but I think I prefer the B&M


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Bloody well done!

Hope the aggravation with the unexpected issues didn't sour it for you too much.

Re the tachy ring - I think that's an excellent replacement. I don't think there are enough B&Ms out there for anyone to ever place this side by side with another and play spot the differences.

Re the hands; did you repaint them or source replacements?

Again, well done!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

love panda dials, and sounds like your skills and hunches all paid dividends - congrats!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Quite a project. I am truly glad that I did not hire you to do the restoration. Not certain my budget could have withstood the bill!!!

Fantastic job. The watch looks terrific. You overhauled a Tronosonic for me back in 2008 or 2009, but it was not a chronograph. Here it is:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Bloody well done!
> 
> Re the hands; did you repaint them or source replacements?


Thanks Andy...I painted the sub-dial hands and repainted and relumed the hour and minute hands. Sort of wish I'd touched up the centre of the red second hand......



martinus_scriblerus said:


> Fantastic job. The watch looks terrific. You overhauled a Tronosonic for me back in 2008 or 2009, but it was not a chronograph. Here it is:


Thanks Dave. I also have a non-chrono Tronosonic...very striking watches I think:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

One word (Skill)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Fabulous restoration, Paul...well done! :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hmmmm....I painted my brass sub-dial chrono hands black.....but this very original looking one also has brass / gilt coloured sub-hands.....

http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1423.l2648

Strange...it somehow doesn't look right.... now what do I do? Strip the paint off and leave them brass / gilt coloured?


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Paul. As always, wonderful pieces and wonderful work.

You're knowledge and skills with these is quite amazing... a great read. :yes:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> now what do I do? Strip the paint off and leave them brass / gilt coloured?


I'd leave the paint on. It looks better with black hands.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

What a great job you have done so much skill , and I'm flapping about changing a bezel insert,


----------

